# Comparing brake weights?



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm having a hard time comparing the weight of various brake sets. Seems some list calipers and levers separately, some list the weight of only one wheels worth of brakes, while others do the whole brakeset, etc. 

Does anyone have a good source where I can compare apples to apples?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

convenient time for me to jump into your question as I am doing several tests and brake combinations right now. I'd say by default a Brake 'set' should be weighted including the Caliper + Hose + lever + the pad inside...and that's it. I question the inclusion of the pads since there are so many options out there including the new trend of finned pads, but by default I'd say that's the combo. Now depending on how much of a weight weeny a person is, it might be interesting to know the weight of each part separately, for example...my Brakes (Think I'm going a little too far...lol). 

Rear
New Mt8 caliper with pin and banjo bolt(91.7)
BFO hose(18.3)
fittings (5.3)
New MT8 lever(55)
14.1g of oil
Alloy pads (11)
Total: 195.4g

Front

New Mt8 caliper with pin and banjo bolt (91.7)
BFO hose (8.3)
Fittings (5.3)
New MT8 lever(55)
10.3g of oil
Alloy pads (11)
Total: 181.6g

Set total: 377g


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> I'm having a hard time comparing the weight of various brake sets. Seems some list calipers and levers separately, some list the weight of only one wheels worth of brakes, while others do the whole brakeset, etc.
> 
> Does anyone have a good source where I can compare apples to apples?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, google. Search for your component and "weight" and you get tons of hits with the components on scales.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Andrepsz, sound like a reasonable collection. Rotors are pretty easy to swap out. 

Jayem, do you mean Google IMAGES? Regular google takes you to a range of sites with or with the actual weight and with the inconsistencies I spoke of in my OP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a side-by-side with XTR (complete set F&R, with fluid, pads, year: 2015, Jagwire housing)* 432g* and Formula R1 Racing (complete set F&R, with fluid, pads, year: 2015 - new lever design, stock Kevlar housing) *365g*:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weeni...rks-stumpjumper-ht-935429-3.html#post11719367


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Here's a side-by-side with XTR (complete set F&R, with fluid, pads, year: 2015, Jagwire housing)* 432g* and Formula R1 Racing (complete set F&R, with fluid, pads, year: 2015 - new lever design, stock Kevlar housing) *365g*:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weeni...rks-stumpjumper-ht-935429-3.html#post11719367


Dammit! The formula beats my set by 12g...☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

See this is where it gets confusing. the 2016 Formula R1s are supposed to be 298g F & R? XTR M9000 are 182g per wheel and Avid BB7 are 366g per wheel?

Its hard to be sure you're looking at F&R or just one wheel's worth.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I hear you. Not to mention that housing lengths will vary (both new, and after a specific bike fit), and in most cases the bolts aren't included.

Re your numbers, I'm confused too. Latest R1Rs are now down to 267g, as per their site. That's 100g shed in ~ 2 years which seems impossible. Also, it wouldn't be for a single wheel, as that would make the total too high.

Also, not sure what M9000 year you are referencing, but again mine were 2014/2015 and weighed far more (even with lighter Jagwire hose). Maybe again they've made great strides in those 2 years. (?)

I'd normally recommend scale shots on your Internet photo-seeker of choice, but there's variance there too.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

FishMan473 said:


> See this is where it gets confusing. the 2016 Formula R1s are supposed to be 298g F & R? XTR M9000 are 182g per wheel and Avid BB7 are 366g per wheel?
> 
> Its hard to be sure you're looking at F&R or just one wheel's worth.


Yeah this 'per wheel' term sure is a slacking way to state brake weight. Like phlegm said there is never a set weight because hose length vary for each rider body sizes and bike sizes.

What I see often is also the 'per wheel' therm including the Rotor, of course they want to sell you their Rotors with the excuse that is the 'only rotor compatible...and if you don't use it is going to ruin your brakes...


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Ideally it would be great to have a single Thread encouraging people to post Brake 'set' weights, only scale shots....stating the hose lenght...and if its custom also state the brand of each component. I have a few scale shots that I would be glad to share.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone know why Weight Weenies isn't updated anymore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> Andrepsz, sound like a reasonable collection. Rotors are pretty easy to swap out.
> 
> Jayem, do you mean Google IMAGES? Regular google takes you to a range of sites with or with the actual weight and with the inconsistencies I spoke of in my OP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, so the only way to know for sure is to buy a calibrated certificated scale and weigh it yourself.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to see a good, thorough English (non-translated) review of the Trickstuff Piccola. 

They look like the holy grail of brakes, and, unfortunately, are priced that way.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> I want to see a good, thorough English (non-translated) review of the Trickstuff Piccola.
> 
> They look like the holy grail of brakes, and, unfortunately, are priced that way.


Same here...not much on internet about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> I want to see a good, thorough English (non-translated) review of the Trickstuff Piccola.
> 
> They look like the holy grail of brakes, and, unfortunately, are priced that way.


Geez, you're not kidding: $350 - per wheel!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Geez, you're not kidding: $350 - per wheel!


Yeah. I picked up my R1s for $150 on the 'Bay.

I bleed them once every three months whether they need it or not, and they've been great for a year and a half.

$700 for bicycle brakes ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## scooterman (Aug 10, 2004)

I can tell you that Guide RS are only 5g heavier than XTM8000 (with alloy pads) when you use matchmaker connectors for your shifter and rock shox lockout.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

TBH I still think the Brakeforceone brakes are the best out there . Not as light as the Piccola (around 40 grams heavier for both brakes) but the tech is better . I still like the dual piston design that allows a large gap between the pads and rotor .


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Kinda off topic...but the Piccola brake is suppose to be the lightest...and there's still room for weight saving. Not sure what kind of hose they are using...but the BFO hose is stupid light, so it could be retrofitted to Piccola. There is also 4 steel bearings on each lever, if replaced by full ceramic ones, cheap from China...or even nylon bushings...that's another small saving. 

I'm shooting for about 20g saving for the set doing that. How about pads? The weight stated on the website is with steel pads? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Found some scale shots on the Piccola:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2092688


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

scooterman said:


> I can tell you that Guide RS are only 5g heavier than XTM8000 (with alloy pads) when you use matchmaker connectors for your shifter and rock shox lockout.


My XTR 9000 rear is 206 grams out of the box







The XTR I-spec II shifter is well below 100 grams (I measured it at 121 grams with a full length cable attached. The cable is around 40 grams).


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> Kinda off topic...but the Piccola brake is suppose to be the lightest...and there's still room for weight saving. Not sure what kind of hose they are using...but the BFO hose is stupid light, so it could be retrofitted to Piccola. There is also 4 steel bearings on each lever, if replaced by full ceramic ones, cheap from China...or even nylon bushings...that's another small saving.
> 
> I'm shooting for about 20g saving for the set doing that. How about pads? The weight stated on the website is with steel pads?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup replace the bearings but with bushings, change the hoses to BFO hoses (if they are different) and if I do buy them (which is a high chance) I will weight them with my carbon pad plates .


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

karimian5 said:


> Yup replace the bearings but with bushings, change the hoses to BFO hoses (if they are different) and if I do buy them (which is a high chance) I will weight them with my carbon pad plates .


That will be a sub 300g set for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Trickstuff Piccola is the lightest I know! 320g f+r

Enviado de meu GT-I9300I usando Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Leo_camargos said:


> Trickstuff Piccola is the lightest I know! 320g f+r
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9300I usando Tapatalk


Brasileiro?


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Sim!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Leo_camargos said:


> Sim!


Tamo junto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

andrepsz said:


> Tamo junto!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


É nois!

Enviado de meu GT-I9300I usando Tapatalk


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Piccolas are incredibly light. See measurements here: https://r2-bike.com/TRICKSTUFF-Disc-Brake-Piccola-Set-blue-blue
Even if Piccola brakes are superlight, those are incredibly powerful. This brake eats some a few 4-piston brakes out there for breakfast, see labor test here (German, use Google translate if needed): Test 2017: Leichte Bremsen fürs Mountainbike


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! That's light. 

I went with the Magura MT Trail Carbon brakes.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1E7EEMf_4Pgv_M_uIU13-01rDvM0ynw8VdWDSdm-60lQ/edit?usp=sharing

I put together an editable sheet with some of the more common brake models. The accuracy is probably +/- 15g because I can't verify scale calibrations, hose lengths, fluid, or in some cases, the exact weight of parts not weighed. Feel free to add anything you've measured or can verify with a photo.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

alexdi said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1E7EEMf_4Pgv_M_uIU13-01rDvM0ynw8VdWDSdm-60lQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I put together an editable sheet with some of the more common brake models. The accuracy is probably +/- 15g because I can't verify scale calibrations, hose lengths, fluid, or in some cases, the exact weight of parts not weighed. Feel free to add anything you've measured or can verify with a photo.


Nice - I'm adding this to the WW sticky!


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

Bikerumor.com says that a pair of SRAM Ultimate Guide brakes are 480 grams.
Does that mean XTR 9000 would be a better weight weenie choice? I am sure the XTR 9000 function better/quieter-


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

The XTRs would be lighter, but not necessarily function better (although Shimano brakes are tough to beat). "Quiet" is a matter of pad and rotor, so not directly attributed to any given caliper.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

First Look: All-new Hope XCR mountain bike brakes are superlight and super powerful!


Hope's all-new superlight XCR brakes stop you faster & smoother than ever, with powerful modulated braking for XC to trail mountain bikes!




bikerumor.com





new hopes...still not as light as formula r1's i think


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice, I might go for the levers and mount to my existing hopes for the insulating effect of the carbon blade.


----------

